# allison md3060 6 speed transmission



## Pace (Nov 1, 2014)

I need to know the tranny fluid capacity for an md3060 6 speed allison?  Also the filter kit number.


----------



## Pace (Nov 1, 2014)

I also need to know if the md3060 is a deep pan or shallow pan.  It is mounted to a Cummins 250 Turbo diesel.


----------

